# Ecigssa Mod.. It might be crazy but it could work?



## Jebula999 (7/9/15)

I just had a thought.

So on a previous thread i mentioned i am a mechanical draftsman. 
The reason i have mechanical drafting capabilities or why i went into the field in the first place is that we have a family general engineering shop which i was supposed to take over after my father passed. So we have lathes, milling machines, welders, grinders, all the machinery and people needed to run a full fledged engineering factory.

So i was thinking, if there is a demand for custom mods or top caps, and people want us "South Africans" to come up with innovative ideas or designs, then why don't we as a community come up with a "South African" design to call our own? Depending on demand or interest i can see if i can produce them? I mean i don't think it will be too much hassle surely? Shipping will be cheap because it will be local and running in Rands the price shouldn't be as high as it is to import custom mods.

Please let me know your thoughts, or ideas on this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (7/9/15)

i want to pick yes, its crazy and i like it, but i could only pick one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (7/9/15)

hands said:


> i want to pick yes, its crazy and i like it, but i could only pick one


You can select more votes now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (7/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> You can select more votes now


done


----------



## kev mac (7/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> So on a previous thread i mentioned i am a mechanical draftsman.
> The reason i have mechanical drafting capabilities or why i went into the field in the first place is that we have a family general engineering shop which i was supposed to take over after my father passed. So we have lathes, milling machines, welders, grinders, all the machinery and people needed to run a full fledged engineering factory.
> ...


Go for it!


----------



## Pixstar (7/9/15)

Great idea. Would it be a VW/VV mod?


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/9/15)

To whomever voted no. Please PM me your reasoning, would like to hear why not ( Curiosity killed the cat )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (7/9/15)

Good idea. The challenge is that not all 'types' are applicable to 'all people'.

i.e. this came up in a squonkers thread, which is of little to no interest to me. However, do a tube-style mech mod and I'm first in-line. Others may/will prefer a dual battery box type of affair. Different strokes for different folks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999 (7/9/15)

Pixstar said:


> Great idea. Would it be a VW/VV mod?




It can be either or i guess, i was aiming more for the mechanical kind as it is simpler and less costly for the consumers. But hey, if people want VW/VV ones we can make a plan.

This thread is for people to input ideas and give their thoughts, i don't have a design in mind or concrete plans to do this.
I want to see what the demand is like and if people have designs of their own they want made or for everyone to put ideas together and make a mod "together" of sorts.

I'm not very good at design, but i am good at drafting, so i can make the mock-up designs and models for people to see, and if they like it, i can maybe make it for them.

If people would like it to be classified, you are more than welcome to pop me a PM regarding a design they have or ideas.



Coco said:


> Good idea. The challenge is that not all 'types' are applicable to 'all people'.
> 
> i.e. this came up in a squonkers thread, which is of little to no interest to me. However, do a tube-style mech mod and I'm first in-line. Others may/will prefer a dual battery box type of affair. Different strokes for different folks.



I'm not aiming for any type specifically, that's why this thread is here. If people want single/dual battery, vv/vw or straight mechanical. All can be discussed here. Even if you want once off designs or your own custom mod. I can draw it up, see what i can make it for and let people know what it might cost. Because as of now, i have no idea what costs would be like.

All i know is i have the tools to do this, and if people want it, then why not help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (7/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> All i know is i have the tools to do this, and if people want it, then why not help



I understand and can get behind it.

Do you have CNC manufacturing contacts? (From a previous life used to do this a bit, small runs had at least a $400 setup cost - but these weren't local.)


----------



## Jebula999 (7/9/15)

Coco said:


> I understand and can get behind it.
> 
> Do you have CNC manufacturing contacts? (From a previous life used to do this a bit, small runs had at least a $400 setup cost - but these weren't local.)


No CNC machines, we don't specialize in manufacturing, we are more fabricating and repairs sort of a factory. And in turn because of this i also have no contacts for it :/


----------



## stevie g (7/9/15)

I think a smaller more refined version of the dimtri box would be an awesome mod, keep it dual battery though just make it more compact.


----------



## Jebula999 (7/9/15)

Sprint said:


> I think a smaller more refined version of the dimtri box would be an awesome mod, keep it dual battery though just make it more compact.


Yeah, that mod does seem a bit over-sized and heavy


----------



## moonunit (7/9/15)

@Jebula999 had a similar idea a while ago as it seems I have somewhat similar equipment to you. Main issue for me was the 510 connector which you could possibly import and just fit to the mod. I was thinking more down the lines of a squonk mod. But with chips being available for purchase it would be possible to do TC/VW fairly easily. Material cost would be marginal just labour and QC could rack up quite quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/9/15)

VV for me


----------



## shabbar (7/9/15)

Following with interest. Hope something actually comes of this because in the past there was a hype of local devices being made and did not materialise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (7/9/15)

moonunit said:


> @Jebula999 had a similar idea a while ago as it seems I have somewhat similar equipment to you. Main issue for me was the 510 connector which you could possibly import and just fit to the mod. I was thinking more down the lines of a squonk mod. But with chips being available for purchase it would be possible to do TC/VW fairly easily. Material cost would be marginal just labour and QC could rack up quite quickly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, those are the things i'm a tad worried about, i have no idea what labour would cost, and QC i will be doing myself, i know what standard we produce and i would like to keep my name all good and well. I will treat all devices as if they were my own.

My mom(Owner of the company) gave me the go ahead to give this a try, she thinks it's a good idea.


I need to get one prototype going so that i can get a quote from my uncle(He runs the factory) on how much it would cost per unit, then i can give a more accurate estimate. I'm looking to more once off designs not the whole manufacturing of 100 units.

If a person wants a vw/vv mod, then they just gotta cover the cost of the chip, its not much more work on my end of the deal, and i won't charge more for the actual creation of the part.

I'm not going to do this to be making money per say, I have a job and work from home, and i don't need the extra money. I will be doing this for the fun and the interest of the process. So basically will be charging the costs and the shipping, and maybe R100 for some juice along the way


----------



## MilkDromeda (7/9/15)

I like this idea. I second the duel battery setup with a chip for VW/TC capabilities. 

What buttons style did you have in mind out of curiosity, off the shelf or something more "fancy"?


----------



## method1 (7/9/15)

I'd love a DNA200 squonker - but doubt that'd have mass appeal

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jebula999 (7/9/15)

MilkDromeda said:


> I like this idea. I second the duel battery setup with a chip for VW/TC capabilities.
> 
> What buttons style did you have in mind out of curiosity, off the shelf or something more "fancy"?


I have nothing in mind hey xD

I'm hoping for peoples inputs here


----------



## stevie g (8/9/15)

vv will push the price up too much keep it as a mech imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/9/15)

If I had an engineering shop I'd be pumping out simple yet elegant Reo like mechs. I would take all the knowledge and reviews on RDA/RTA's on this forum and design a RDA/RTA that would have airflow control for any taste and flavor. Make SA proud bud. If you can make something like a local Reo, Ill be first in line to take one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (8/9/15)

method1 said:


> I'd love a DNA200 squonker - but doubt that'd have mass appeal


What he ^ said...


----------



## isiemoe (8/9/15)

I think a dual battery mech box mod would work perfect


----------



## DaRoach (8/9/15)

I think a dna200 squonker would be a win.


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

Hows about we start off with a basic box mod or squonker  then we see how we go.

I'm going to draw up a basic mod and see what my uncle would charge if i were a customer. Should give us a good idea on cost

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

What is better for an unregulated box mod, dual parallel or dual series? and what does it effect as far as being unregulated goes?

I'm not so clued up on this side of the spectrum, so if i could be enlightened please


----------



## GerharddP (8/9/15)

Series will run unregulated at around 8.4V 
Parallel will be 4.2V with insane battery life....Make sense?


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Series will run unregulated at around 8.4V
> Parallel will be 4.2V with insane battery life....Make sense?


Parallel is is then  I will get started on a simple design right away. Shall post a pic or two when it's done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Parallel is is then  I will get started on a simple design right away. Shall post a pic or two when it's done


Use the Reo as a base design....


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> Use the Reo as a base design....


 The point of all this is to come up with our own design, to try stay away from others.

The mechanics will all be the same, can't get away from that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> The point of all this is to come up with our own design, to try stay away from others.
> 
> The mechanics will all be the same, can get away from that.


All I meant was an effective, unbreakable, sexy beast that can be handled by anyone.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> All I meant was an effective, unbreakable, sexy beast that can be handled by anyone.....


So how about we make it out of Gold Plated Steel Alloy, so it's both sexy and unbreakable. Make it series so that it's a beast! And a built in deck so that it's effective from the get-go and one button to be handled by everyone 

Sounds like a plan!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> So how about we make it out of Gold Plated Steel Alloy, so it's both sexy and unbreakable. Make it series so that it's a beast! And a built in deck so that it's effective from the get-go and one button to be handled by everyone
> 
> Sounds like a plan!


Thats the design i was hoping for.... I mean:hug:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/9/15)

Can you make a pipe head from wood. Yesterday had an amazing,though clumsy idea

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebula999 (15/9/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Can you make a pipe head from wood. Yesterday had an amazing,though clumsy idea
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Wood not so much hey, it's a metal engineering factory...


----------



## Alex (15/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Wood not so much hey, it's a metal engineering factory...



I for one prefer a metal mod for strength and durability.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (15/9/15)

Alex said:


> I for one prefer a metal mod for strength and durability.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


I agree 100%


----------



## kev mac (16/9/15)

Coco said:


> Good idea. The challenge is that not all 'types' are applicable to 'all people'.
> 
> i.e. this came up in a squonkers thread, which is of little to no interest to me. However, do a tube-style mech mod and I'm first in-line. Others may/will prefer a dual battery box type of affair. Different strokes for different folks.


A mech would be e-zier.Pegasus vapeing academy did a group designed regulated mod (DNA 40) and it was pretty cool.I'd be down with the idea but will even be happy w/a tee- shirt.


----------



## ZK1 (16/9/15)

It's a pitty you don't have a CNC router, I would think to keep costs down you would then be able to have one piece of material, and then program the machine to cut lets say 10 at a time type of thing. One day when my ship comes in I will buy a nice CNC router and build guitars and these type of things.

But I'm all for these kind of projects as we are in the printing industry and we are trying to build a label machine attachment to one of our foiling machines...............with us not being engineers, it's proven to be a little harder then we thought. hehe.

But you have knowledge and equipment so I say do it!


----------



## phanatik (16/9/15)

really depends what the target for the device is.

If it's to be a novelty item:
- a nice sleekly designed 18650 mech (think black SMPL mod, with derringer like atty)
- or a ego one like device, nice and portable for occasional use

If it's to be considered as the go to day to day device:
- definately a vw device
- a vw squonker would be cool

Lastly if it's for bragging rights
- a dual 18650 mech box mod with a custom design (maybe forum name engraved and serial number) with a cloud chasing dripper

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (17/9/15)

I'd definitely go for a bottom fed VW squonker. Is very nice!!!


----------



## blujeenz (30/10/15)

I'd also like parts to be available locally for modders/diy'ers so that I dont have to trawl amazon and ebay looking for a simple 510 fitting to build my own mods.
Maybe even just basic brass ego/ 510 fittings so that you can repair a mod or other device.
If you had cnc capabilities, soem hardwoods machine fairly okay, so perhaps empty wood mod boxes etc.


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)




----------

